# this weekend at lake wallenpaupack



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

great lake in the poconos with 52 miles of shoreline


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Nice! Looks like a great place to get away to for the weekend.


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

we have a home there, its 2 hours door to door from nyc...


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Love the HDR effect!!


----------

